# Dual Probe Digital Thermometers



## donnie crawford (Mar 14, 2015)

Hello fellow smokers,

I recently purchased a Char Griller Kamado AKORN smoker. What is the best, most accurate, durable dual probe wireless BBQ Smoker Meat Thermometer on the market? I'm not trying to break the bank. I've heard good things about the Maverick thermometers. I believe they run around $60-$70. Are they worth it? I there something better? Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## dr k (Mar 14, 2015)

Donnie Crawford said:


> Hello fellow smokers,
> 
> I recently purchased a Char Griller Kamado AKORN smoker. What is the best, most accurate, durable dual probe wireless BBQ Smoker Meat Thermometer on the market? I'm not trying to break the bank. I've heard good things about the Maverick thermometers. I believe they run around $60-$70. Are they worth it? I there something better? Thank you in advance for your help!



The ET-732 or 733 seem to be the favored dual probe remote therms here on SMF. I really like my Char-Griller Kamado Big Red. Identical to the Black Akorn just red. I picked up a 17" charcoal grate for a 22.5" kettle grill and a pizza stone for indirect cooking.   Fits perfectly plus another grate for a lower cooking level for steaks. 
-Kurt


----------



## daricksta (Mar 14, 2015)

I own the Maverick ET-733 and like it a lot. It's a hassle to program but you can use it as is without any of the program presets or without manually entering in your target temps for the smoker and the meat. A number of guys favor the cheaper ET-732 because it's less complicated. Thermoworks has a great dual probe therm but it's very pricey.


----------



## gunkle (Mar 14, 2015)

I have had the 733 for about 8 months and its pretty easy to use. So far very reliable. Setup takes less than a minute once you  make sense of the programming.  I set  a target meat temp and a high and low pit temp. Plus there are presets that you can change so if you do that same thing frequently you don't have to set it up each time. Only things is to take care of the probe wires. No pinching or getting wet where it connects to the probe.


----------



## donnie crawford (Mar 15, 2015)

Dr K said:


> The ET-732 or 733 seem to be the favored dual probe remote therms here on SMF. I really like my Char-Griller Kamado Big Red. Identical to the Black Akorn just red. I picked up a 17" charcoal grate for a 22.5" kettle grill and a pizza stone for indirect cooking.   Fits perfectly plus another grate for a lower cooking level for steaks.
> -Kurt



Dr. K,
Just picked up the 17" grate, lump charcoal and the AKORN smoking stone yesterday! Plan on firing it up today for the first time. Any tips on seasoning the grill? 
~Donnie


----------



## gunkle (Mar 15, 2015)

What I see recommended most is to rub down with crisco or similar, some spray with cooking spray. light it up and run at  250 and use that time to get some feel for you new smoker. Throw some meat on and start cooking. Will take a few cooks to really season it good


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 15, 2015)

I have a Mav 732 & igill2 .....  Like them both a lot !


----------



## dr k (Mar 15, 2015)

Donnie Crawford said:


> Dr. K,
> Just picked up the 17" grate, lump charcoal and the AKORN smoking stone yesterday! Plan on firing it up today for the first time. Any tips on seasoning the grill?
> ~Donnie


The entire smoker is coated inside and out with a high temp enamel paint except for the cast iron cooking grate.  I sprayed only the cooking grate with spray oil to season for a few hours.  I saw a you tube video on sealing the bottom vent to the ash pan with RTV silicone, from any auto parts store, to eliminate some leaks for better air control for a low  200*F smoke.  They made a mess out of it.  I'm not sure if it was necessary but I took off the ash pan and put the RTV silicone on from the inside.  Where the slide vent meets the rectangle opening of the ash pan is the only place it can leak that can be modified so I did it from the inside so it looks great.  I also used the RTV Silicone on the therm cable/probe joints after they passed the ice water and boiling tests. The top vent with the rubber O-ring seals perfectly. I have a six inch diameter (small) charcoal chimney I put ten briquettes in to light and surround the outside with unlit charcoal.  The false bottom drops the lit coal in the center of the coal grate and I just have the unlit coal touch the others with chunks of wood spread sporadically over the lit/unlit coals.  That will burn 12+hrs. at 225*F with no adding coal.  For future smokes I push the cold unused coal to the outside of the center and make another fire in the center.  The partially used porous coal after the ash has been knocked off, burns like lump coal without having to buy it.  Small starter minion fires are good so you don't start too hot.  Kamados are hard to cool down if started too hot, since they're insulated.

-Kurt


----------



## oscuba (Mar 29, 2015)

I love the iGrill because I can download the temps to my computer and use that to understand results. Also, i like to see the chart. I use an ambient and insert probe. I use the basic Maverick too when I want to measure two internal probes.


----------



## douglasg (Mar 29, 2015)

I have the Maverick ET73 and love it!  Don't know what I did before I got it. Mine will alarm when I am 10 degrees from target which is a nice cue to start finishing up anything else I need to do before the Q comes off.


----------

